# Unread Content & Search Issues



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I needed to start a re-index of the entire UKM database.

This means that the Search function and the Activity Streams may not work for a while.

The rest of the board should be unaffected.

The process of re-indexing should be completed by Sunday afternoon,


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UPDATE: This process has taken longer than planned but it is still going. All should be back to normal late Wed/Thu this week.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Can you move most recent threads back to the top for mobile? It's really irritating.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Can you move most recent threads back to the top for mobile? It's really irritating.


 There's currently no way for me to do this just on the mobile site.
I'm feeding it back as a suggestion to see if we can get it implemented soon as I know many users prefer it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lorian said:


> There's currently no way for me to do this just on the mobile site.
> I'm feeding it back as a suggestion to see if we can get it implemented soon as I know many users prefer it.


 It worked a few days ago, how come it's stopped now? That's the reason I stopped coming on here for a while, couldn't be assed looking through all the sections for new stuff.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sen said:


> It worked a few days ago, how come it's stopped now? That's the reason I stopped coming on here for a while, couldn't be assed looking through all the sections for new stuff.


 The change of position on mobile (it's now at the bottom) is a result of moving the latest posts to the right-column on desktop.

Have you looked at the Activity Feed on mobile? In condensed this is capable of giving you pretty much the same thing but with a lot more flexibility. E.g. you could set it up up to just show you unread content/tropics from specific forums.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I miss the latest tripe at the top of the mobile page. Waaaaaa


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> I miss the latest tripe at the top of the mobile page. Waaaaaa


 It looks like I may be able to force the sidebar on the mobile version - will take a look over the weekend.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> It looks like I may be able to force the sidebar on the mobile version - will take a look over the weekend.


 You beautiful specimen.


----------

